# Still finding mushrooms



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

Some fresh oysters , since right before turkey day they have been coming out ..or up.
I think they will persist for another week at least from what I see in the forecast.

They make a fine soup 
Happy holidays and see ya next year

V


----------



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

Really up and kicking now. 
Not seen this many winter shrooms since back in the Clinton administration


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Veronica sounds good which ones are you finding?


----------



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

Pleurotus ostreatus.... http://www.mushroomexpert.com/pleurotus_ostreatus.html


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Do u mess with the velvet foot. What's ur temps been?


----------



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

No velvets for me I would prolly gag. Temps not below 25 for weeks which works well for winter growth of oyster 'mushrooms. We have had many days with higher humidity and dewpoints, as well as lots of foggy mornings.

The oyster's are opportunistic IMo , and the lack of bugs, and lack of their enemy the yellow slime mold gives them a definite opportunity to grow and sporulate

I am seeing mushrooms on 30 to 40 percent of the willow's by the local river here pretty much


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Checked one spot i no but didn't look like anything fresh in a while. Might try some new spots this weekend since I get 4 days off.


----------



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

Cottonwood , Elm , and Maple could also pay off
good luck


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Veronica them are some cool pics.I layed off the oysters little bit my wife says they hurt your stomach but they don't mess with my mind since I'm jonesing I'm going to have to get out.I've never harvest any velvet foot still somewhat new not sure if I want to chance it yet probably won't. Hope you have a good Christmas and a happy new year a bag full of shrooms!


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Picked ten pounds of oysters today.


----------



## amogardener (Feb 23, 2014)

My gf and I want to start hunting these but just d not know enough about them to look


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

it's a very easy shroom the hunt. the best place is river bottoms or wherever there r Elms that's where I found most of mine. I believe that's the one my book says there are no look alikes in Missouri.is there any more information you need


----------



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

Elm, Maple ,Cottonwood, or in my case Black Willow
Decurent gills

http://www.messiah.edu/oakes/fungi_on_wood/gilled%20fungi/species%20pages/Pleurotus%20ostreatus.htm

and lavender to white spore print


----------



## amogardener (Feb 23, 2014)

would osters be out this weekend in mid missouri


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

I would think so


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

What county r u in???


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Anyone been out looken. Went yesterday buy only old shrooms.


----------



## amogardener (Feb 23, 2014)

im in pettis county


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Did u 
find shrooms??


----------



## amogardener (Feb 23, 2014)

all we found was some frozen oysters when we went last now have to wait for warm up again


----------



## amogardener (Feb 23, 2014)

Ok here's a biggie for you all I was reading on another site someone found a bunch of oysters that was frozen he took them home to eat can you keep frozen? I assumed they were no good once frozen like that


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Frozen oyster r fine


----------



## amogardener (Feb 23, 2014)

thanks wish I had known that there was probably 2 pounds out there lol


----------

